# FS - reg 30g tank and 33g long tank+stand



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 33g tank that measures 36x12x16

Tank is in decent condition
- bottom brace is gone
- couple of small chips on the bottom
- Viewing area is in very good condition
- tank has been holding water for over a year and does NOT need resealing.

Selling it for $20

----------------------------------------

Also have a 33g LONG that measure 48x12x12

Tank is in EXCELLENT condition

Comes with:
Tank ($80 retail)
Stand ($150 retail)
glass tops ($50+ retail)
Eheim 2026 ($200+ retail) this was bought last year, comes with sponges only. eheim substrat will cost more if wanted

Selling it for $250
Tank, stand + tops for $150
Eheim 2026 for $120


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

jkam said:


> I have a 33g tank that measures 36x12x16
> 
> Tank is in decent condition
> - bottom brace is gone
> ...


Great deal on the 33g long, i would've taken it if it was couple weeks ago. Just got myself a 33g long and 20g long from rogers.

Bump for great deal.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm sent for the 33 long


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

pm's will be replied when I get home. Priority goes to those who want the whole set up though.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

pictures uploaded.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top. Part out price lowered too. pm me for it.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top. pm me only if you're serious please.

This is only staying up until the new year. If its not sold its becoming a shrimp tank.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Free bump for a great deal on the 33 Long. I have one myself (and with the same stand by the look of it) and I just love it. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

If i could sell my 29 gal and 108 gal i would pick it up.. but those would have to go first... bump for a nice lil set up


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

How much is the filter if you are willing to part out?
How much is the 33G long + stand + lid?

I'd like to have the stand tho


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top, want to get rid of this before I give in and set up a shrimp tank.

Filter is $120.
Tank, stand + tops is $150.


----------



## paul187 (Nov 26, 2010)

Would you be willing to trade the 33g tank and stand for x2 hockey tickets?

vancouver canucks vs toronto maple leafs 

x2 tickets sec 302 row 15 seat 11 and 12


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry, I need the cash.

although I'd love to go to a nucks game again.. but I really need the cash. haha


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Filter is pending.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------

